# Trent and Siege (GSD + Malinois shenanigans)



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Trent, Siege, and I had a great holiday season, and I took about a million photos over the last few weeks. Thought I'd share a few recent ones here!

Trent taught Siege a few lessons in posing


















Siege got a lot of cuddles (from her first day here)




































And more cuddles


















And Trent did more posing


















And Siege visited puppies! I think she kinda wanted to take this one home

























Getting home, Siege says puppies are pretty cool


















And some more of the two of them


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

My handsome man


















And my sweet, nutty girl









I love these two









Watching them play is...fun


















Oh Trent (don't be fooled, he doesn't like other dogs but he lets her get away with murder)


















Just one of Trent









and Siege



























And some cellphone pictures for fun! 

Also this is what happens when we play...Siege turns into a speed demon
















She also makes a great burrito

























And sometimes we try to take a selfie...but no









This is why I can't have nice things


















Proof that Trent can get along with her









Thanks for looking!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Love love love! 

As always, I love Trent, and this girl is really adorable. Great pair, and as usual, great photos.


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice looking dogs.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Love Siege! She looks like a Dutch x mal. :wub:


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

You know I just love your two <3 They are both absolutely gorgeous dogs, that Trent though. I just looove meathead GSDs <3


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

dogfaeries said:


> Love love love!
> 
> As always, I love Trent, and this girl is really adorable. Great pair, and as usual, great photos.


Thank you so much!! I always appreciate your replies so much  Thank you!!



GSDLove said:


> Very nice looking dogs.


Thanks!!



BowWowMeow said:


> Love Siege! She looks like a Dutch x mal. :wub:


Thank you, I'm crazy about her already! And yeah, it does look like she has some Dutchie influence, and the breeder/friend I got her from thought so, too. Pretty cool! It's hilarious for me because another friend I know online has a Mal with Dutchie influence and he's a giant (90 lbs or something?). Glad she's only 43 lbs!! 



Cschmidt88 said:


> You know I just love your two <3 They are both absolutely gorgeous dogs, that Trent though. I just looove meathead GSDs <3


Thank you!! Hahaha yeah, he's a bear, especially compared to her pointy little face LOL And pretty soon your boy's going to be clonking people with his giant head, too  (BTW still SO EXCITED about your puppy ahh!!)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

They're just too cute for words, Trent is the ultimate perfect poser and I'm glad he's teaching Siege the ropes


----------



## Three Scoops (Dec 20, 2014)

Great photos! Beautiful dogs.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They make an excellent pair. :wub:


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You have a beautiful girl there, and I don't say that lightly, as I've never cared for the Mal look. I've always thought Trent was one handsome dude and he hasn't changed a bit! They look great together and I'm glad it is working out so well!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Love the photos. I love how they capture the different structural elements of the two breeds. See below why I'm interested. I just can't take a good photo for the life of me. Not sure I see a lot of GSD in the other but whatever, she is beautiful... both are. Thank you for sharing very nice photos and nice dogs.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Shade said:


> They're just too cute for words, Trent is the ultimate perfect poser and I'm glad he's teaching Siege the ropes


Thank you! Haha yeah, right now she only knows "sit" and "wait" in English, but knowing to wait helps...even if it's just for two seconds LOL She's definitely learning though, and Trent's a saint, never breaks his stay when he's posing!



Three Scoops said:


> Great photos! Beautiful dogs.


Thank you!



LaRen616 said:


> They make an excellent pair. :wub:


Thanks so much! I love them both!



Galathiel said:


> You have a beautiful girl there, and I don't say that lightly, as I've never cared for the Mal look. I've always thought Trent was one handsome dude and he hasn't changed a bit! They look great together and I'm glad it is working out so well!


Thank you, I really appreciate it!! I'm the exact same way about Mals and how they look, though they've been growing on me over the last two years. Even now though, I'm very particular about how they're built and their overall appearance. So this girl is perfect for me - she's got looks, temperament, and drive! 

Thanks again! 



DutchKarin said:


> Love the photos. I love how they capture the different structural elements of the two breeds. See below why I'm interested. I just can't take a good photo for the life of me. Not sure I see a lot of GSD in the other but whatever, she is beautiful... both are. Thank you for sharing very nice photos and nice dogs.


Thank you! I have always admired your Dutch Shepherd. And me too, it always interests me to look at structure and conformation. Trent is great about being set up to show his structure, and Siege is learning! Eventually I'd like to get them set up side by side.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Always enjoy seeing your pictures! They look like they are having a blast.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

well isn't she a pretty little girl, how old is she? I don't remember you mentioning wanting another dog, congratulations, and trent is still a hunk!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

So much love for your kids! Her coloring is just gorgeous. No other way to put it.  Trent is as always a mega hunk.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great pictures! Love Siege and her name!


----------

